# RSPCA Macclesfield SE Cheshire & Buxton



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I hope no-one minds me promoting a couple of the rescue cat's I have in at the RSPCA branch I volunteer for.

Re-homing is slow at the moment and these cat's need all the expose they can get.

If it's a problem please just delete the posts.

Thank you.

Rebecca
Cat re-homing officer
RSPCA SE Cheshire & Buxton


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

keep up the good work. i will be posting pics soon of the cats in foster care for our local cat rescue too. the poor things need all the help they can get


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

They certainly do.

This time of year is so hard as well as there are kittens everywhere!!

No-one wants the adult cats which is such a shame as they are wonderful.

We have also had a lot of car accidents as well and have vet bills mounting up like you wouldn't believe but we have a strict policy that we do not put any animal to sleep unless absolutely in the cats best interest.

As we do not have a cattery we rely on foster carer's to volunteer to home a cat until it is re-homed and when they are full we have to pay for a private boarding cattery which is certianly not cheap!

This all on top of the fact that we recieve NO funding from the national RSPCA and have to rely on our own fundraising and donations means that we really need to get some of these cats re-homed.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

it is a shame as i find adult cats so much easier to care for as normally you dont have the usual training issues that you do with kittens and too many people kick out kittens or give them to charities as they cant look after them as they didnt realise how difficult tehy can be and all they saw was the cute little thing


----------

